# new guy river hawk b50



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good little skiff. Head over to the "Bragging Spot" here on microskiff and search a recent thread titled "River Hawk B50." there is some good info there.


----------



## Richard Cox (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks I'm headed to take a look


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Pics didn't load


----------



## Richard Cox (Mar 18, 2020)




----------

